# I cant get drivers to install



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 27, 2008)

ok, im a total noob to linux,  I downloaded driver for my 7300gt.  Its a .run file and i cant get it to install.  when i try from the terminal. (sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run) it just says cant open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run

im using Ubuntu 8.04 and i need a higher resolution


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 27, 2008)

Check out this guide, I used it back with Ubuntu 7.04 and had no problems, going to mess with it tonight.

http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy


----------



## jonmcc33 (Apr 27, 2008)

People with Ubuntu questions...I don't get it. Ubuntu has the largest support forum for a Linux distro that I have ever seen. Go there and ask questions about Ubuntu!


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 30, 2008)

Go to the Gnome menu, top left, the first one, go to the bottom to "Add/Remove Software"

Pick Nvidia Graphics Drivers or something similar, then Install/Add/Check it, hit apply or something and it'll do it all for you  Apologies for not knowing the exact method, it's been a while since i did it, and you only need to do it once...


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

Read my guide, goes step buy step for nvidia driver install. Though I use a different driver cause I got 8 series, same method of installation


----------

